# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  αντιψυχωσικα και υπνος

## Αρης31

αυτη τη στιγμη λογο μιας προσφατης υποτροπης παιρνω υψηλη δοση αντιψυχωσικων το θεμα ειναι οτι μου φερνουν υπνο η γνωμη σας σαν ασθενεις ποια ειναι πρεπει να κοιμαμαι σα το ζωο ολη την μερα η μπορω τουλαχιστον το πρωι να κατσω λιγο σαν ανθρωπος να μιλησω με καναν φιλο να παω για κανα καφεδακι καπου εξω

----------


## elis

ΟΠΩΣ ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΤΣΕ ΚΟΙΜΗΣΟΥ
ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΟΣ ΒΓΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΑΜΑ ΣΕ ΔΕΧΕΤΑΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΝΥΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗ ΒΑΡΕΜΑΡΑ
ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΑΟΠΠΝΕΕΙΣ ΓΤ ΟΧΙ

----------


## Αρης31

ευχαριστω πολυ ellis αιθανομαι κομενος απο τα φαρμακα αλλα και με τον υπνο ολη μερα δε γινεται

----------


## Γάτος

Εγώ προσπαθώ να κάνω όσα κάνω στην ημέρα μου, ας νιώθω νύστα. Νομίζω πως παίρνω την ανώτερη δόση. Απλά προσπαθώ να μην κάνω μεγάλες διαδρομές και να μην κουράζομαι πολύ. Να πας για καφέ κατά την γνώμη μου και να έχεις δραστηριότητες εντός της ημέρας σου.

----------


## Αρης31

ναι αυτο προσπαθω να κανω προηγουμενως καθαρισα λιγο οσο μπορεσσα και τωρα ασχολουμαι με παιχνιδακια

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

@αρη και μενα μου φερνουν νυστα γιαυτο τα πρωινα τα παιρνω 5 το πρωι
αλλα οταν ημουν στο ρισπερνταλ και στα αλοπεριντιν ναι κοιμομουν σα βοδι

----------


## serios

Εγώ πλέον είμαι κανονικά στα ωράρια ύπνου.Συνήθως 24:00 με πιάνει νύστα και μερικές φορές κοιμάμαι τα μεσημέρια.Δεν έχω άστατο ύπνο πάντως.

Στις αρχές ήταν ζόρικα....ήμουν κομμάτια.Κοιμόμουν ξυπνούσα κ ήταν σαν να μη κοιμήθηκα ούτε μια στιγμή.
Πιστεύω είναι καλό να επιδιώκεις να κάνεις κάποιες μικρές δραστηριότητες,ότι μπορείς στην αρχή,να μη αφήνεσαι τελείως.Απλά στην αρχή όλα φαίνονται βουνό και τα φάρμακα και η πάθηση φέρνουν κόπωση.Σίγουρα είναι προτιμότερο να πηγαίνεις για καφέ αρκεί ο φίλος σου να έχει κατανόηση για το αν δεν μιλάς πολύ.

----------


## maus

ποιο φαρμακο παιρνεις ;

αλλα φαρμακα προκαλουν περισσοτερο υπνο αλλα λιγοτερο.

αμα πιεις στην αρχη της θεραπειας καφεδες ισως δε γινεται καλη θεραπεια, αργοτερα ομως εγω μπορω να πινω και καφε χωρις προβλημα.

επισης στην αρχη της θεραπειας κοιμασαι περισσοτερο και μετα το συνηθιζεις και κοιμασαι λιγοτερο.

εγω ειμαι με risperdal.

γνωμη μου να μη πιεζεις τον εαυτο σου. για να νιωθει νυστα ο οργανισμος παει να πει κατι και ισως να χρειαζεται τον υπνο.

καλο κανει η γυμναστικη και να ειμαστε στα σωστα κιλα με διαιτα.

----------


## Αρης31

maus ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον :)

----------


## loca

βλεπετε εφιαλτες με τα φαρμακα?εγω καθε βραδυ βλεπω σε σημειο που πολλες φορες αν ξυπνησω δε ξανακοιμαμαι γτ φοβαμαι τι θα δω

----------


## serios

Έχω ακούσει ότι με την ψύχωση πολλοί βλέπουν εφιάλτες αλλά εγώ δεν αντιμετώπισα τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Δηλαδή δεν ήταν συχνοί. Έχω δει κ θρίλερ αλλά σπάνια. Να σου πω την αλήθεια ανυπομονώ να δω κανα όνειρο γιατί μερικές φορές είναι καλύτερα από την πραγματικότητα. Συνήθως δείχνω πιο δυνατός στα όνειρα :P

----------


## loca

βλεπω τη πληρη διαστροφη στον υπνο μου και δε μπορω αλλο ποσο θα θελα να μην εβλεπα τιποτα

----------

